# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Any Amiibo Collectors?

## CraigBaretta

I'd Like To Find Some Amiibo Collectors Like Myself ?

----------


## Thomas

I have a 14 atm, but I'm not a hard-core collector by any means as I take them out the box  ::

----------

